# Cavs trading for Jefferson with TPE?



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

LINK

They'd trade what they got from the Heat to the T-Wolves.

Mo Williams...Telfair
Parker...West
Jamison...Moon
Jefferson...Hickson
Varejao

They should try to make this deal, IMO. They're gonna suck. They might as well get a player.


----------



## 76ersFan11 (Jul 6, 2010)

I like Al, he's a center though.

Mo Williams
Parker
Moon
Jamison
Jefferson

Playoff team and deep enough to maybe upset a team(Heat?)


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Al is not a center, at least not on an actual playoff team. I mean, he can rotate there and log some minutes so Hickson doesn't get squeezed out, but Al Jefferson is a PF through and through.


----------

